# كيف أعمل اختبار الضغط لمواسير الماء المدفونة تحت الأرض



## The Prince1 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

لا أعرف بالضبط اذا كان هذا المنتدى هو المكان المناسب لطرح الموضوع أم ربما يجب طرحه في قسم الميكانيكا.

المهم, أرجوا مساعدتكم أحبتي بالخطوات والمصدر اللازم لعمل اختبار الهيدرو تست لأنابيب المياه المدفونة تحت الأرض.وهو الاختبار المعروف بإسم اختبار 24 ساعة. وذلك وفقاً للبيانات التالية:

نوع المواسير: FRP (Fiber Reinforced Plastic) pipes
الشركة المصنعة: FPI (Factory pipes Industry) international
استخدام المواسير: لمياه اطفاء الحريق Fire Water
نوع الاختبار: 24Hours Hydro test for barried FRP pipes

المطلوب هي شرح الخطوات, وإن أمكن طريقة حساب الضغط. وضروري ذكر المصدر سواء كان الاستاندارد الامريكي أو العالمي أو غيره.

أكرر أنابيب خاصة بالمياه العادية لاستخدام إطفاء الحريق, وليس مواسير نفط أو غاز.

أرجوا منكم المساعدة العاجلة أخواني. وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## The Prince1 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

ماشاء الله.

الزيارات 82 ولا يوجد حتى رد واحد؟!!


----------



## م.مالكوم إكس (2 يناير 2014)

أخي العزيز.

ما هي قيمه الضغط التشغيلي في الشبكه المراد التوصيل عليها. قيمه الضغط المراد الحصول عليه تساوي واحد ونصف قيمه الضغط التشغيلي في الشبكه المراد التوصيل عتيها.
غالبيه المواسيرالمن البللاستك يتم ضغطها بالهواء ونسبه الضغط لا تكون عاليه نظرا لعدم المقاومه العاليه من أنابيب البللاستك للضغط.

والله أعلم


----------



## محمد مزاحم (21 مارس 2014)

يتم الاخنبار بالهواء مع مقياس الضغط وكل 500 متر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (31 مارس 2014)

اختبار ضغط المواسير المدفونه 1.5 مره ضغط تحمل الماسوره فى حالة التسليم وعن طريق المياة وبغرضين الاول اختبار لمتانه الماسوره والثانى بغرض عدم الترشيح من الوصلات وكنت اتمنى ان اعرف التفاصيل - مثلا هل تم دفن الخط ماعدا الوصلات - هل الخط تم تركيبه جديد - وجارى تسليمه ........ التفاصيل تجعلنى محاط بكل الظروف وتجعل الرد مناسب.


----------



## omar aborwela (4 أبريل 2014)

استخدام ModelBuilder لنقل بيانات موجودةيسمح لك ModelBuilder باستخدام بيانات الـ GIS الموجودة لإنشاء نموذج جديد في Bentley WaterCAD أو تحديث نموذج موجود مسبقاً في Bentley WaterCAD . إن ModelBuilder يدعم مجموعة واسعة من أشكال البيانات , من البيانات البسيطة ( مثل ملفات الشكل ) , حتى البيانات البالغة الدقة (مثل Oracle , و SQL ) , و المزيد. باستخدام ModelBuilder , ترسم الجداول و الحقول المحتوية على مصادر بياناتك لترمز العناصر و تنسبها في نموذج WaterCAD . النتائج هي التي يكونها نموذج Bentley WaterCAD . ModelBuilder يمكن أن يستخدم في أي من برامج WaterCAD V8 XM Edition – المستقل , نمط MicroStation , نمط AutoCAD , أو نمط ArcGIS .ملاحظة : ModelBuilder يسمح لك بإرفاق مدى واسع من البيانات في نموذجك . على أية حال , بعض البيانات من الأنسب استخدامها في نماذج Bentley WaterCAD المتخصصة أكثر . كمثال , يقدم LoadBuilder العديد من الخيارات القوية لدمج الحمولات في نموذجك .ModelBuilder هو أول أداة ستستخدمها عند إنشاء نموذج من بيانات الـ GIS . الخطوات التي ستقوم بها في البداية ستؤثر على سير بقية العمليات . خذ الوقت الآن لتضمن بأن هذه العملية ستتم بسلاسة و بفعالية قدر الإمكان . التحضير لاستخدام ModelBuilder•	تحديد الهدف من النموذج ــــ في كل مرة تقيم الهدف من نموذجك, بإمكانك البدء باتخاذ قراراتك حول تفاصيل النموذج كيف يجب أن يكون. •	احصل على المألوف من بياناتك ـــ ModelBuilder يدعم أنواع عديدة من مصادر البيانات, متضمناً المجدولة و الهندسية . مصادر البيانات المجدولة تتضمن جداول الحسابات , قواعد البيانات , بعض أنواع مصادر البيانات المجدولة المدعومة تتضمن Microsoft Excel , Microsoft Access , و ملفات Fox Pro . مصادر البيانات الهندسية , منظمة داخلياً بالجداول , يتضمن الميزات الهندسية كملفات أنواع الشكل , الحجم , و الموقع . بعض أنواع مصادر البيانات الهندسية المدعومة تتضمن أنواع ملفات الـ CAD و الـ GIS الرئيسية . إذا حصلت على بيانات نموذك من مصدر خارجي . عليك أن تأخذ الوقت الكافي لتلمّ بالبرنامج أو الخطة المحلية . كمثال , مراجعة البيانات المكانية و الوصفية وذلك في بيئة الـ GIS . و هل للعقد معلومات منسقة , و هل للأنابيب عقد بداية و نهاية محددة ؟ إن لم يكن , يجب تقرير الطريقة الأفضل في تحديد اتصال الشبكة .تواصل مع أولئك المشتركين في تطوير الـ GIS لتتعلم المزيد حول جداول الـ GIS و خاصياتها المرتبطة معها , اكتشف الأهداف من أي حقل قد يكون مفيداً , تأكد بأن البيانات ضمن الدقة المقبولة , و حدد الواحدات المرتبطة مع الحقول التي تحتوي على بيانات عددية . مثالياً سيكون هناك جدول بيانات مصدرية واحدة لكل نوع من عناصر Bentley WaterCAD . و ليست الحالة دائماً كذلك , و هناك سيناريوهان محتملان آخران :العديد من الجداول لنوع عنصر وحيد ـــ في هذه الحالة , قد يكون هناك عدة جداول في مصدر البيانات تقابل عنصراً منمذجاً مفرداً من الـ GEMS , المكون , أو المجموعة ., في هذه الحالة كل جدول مصدر بيانات يجب أن يكون قد خطط بشكل فردي إلى نوع جدول Bentley WaterCAD , أو أن تجتمع الجداول في جدول مفرد من البرامج المحلية قبل تشغيل الـ ModelBuilder . جدول واحد يحوي العديد من أنواع العناصر ــ في هذه الحالة , قد تكون المدخلات التي تتطابق مع أنواع بيانات متعددة للـ Bentley WaterCAD في جدول مصدر بيانات واحد . عليك أن تفصل هذه إلى جداول منفردة قبل تشغيل الـ ModelBuilder . الحالة الوحيدة التي عندها يمكن أن يعمل جدول مفرد هي عندما تكون معالم الشكل في الجدول هي الأنواع الفرعية للـ ArcGIS .إذا كنت تعمل مع مصادر بيانات الـ ArcGIS, لاحظ بأن ModelBuilder بإمكانه استخدام فقط geodatabases ,شبكات geometrick , و التغطية في نمط ArcGIS ملاحظة :ModelBuilder يعالج هذه الأنواع الفرعية بقصها كجداول منفصلة عند إعداد التخطيط . لمزيد من المعلومات راجع فقرة الملفات الفرعية .تجهيز بياناتك ــ عند استخدامك للـ ModelBuilder لتحصل على البيانات من مصدر بياناتك إلى نموذجك , ستشارك الصفوف في مصدر بياناتك للعناصر في Bentley WaterCAD . مصدر بياناتك سيحتاج لأن يحتوي على حقل Key/Label و الذي يمكن استعماله في التحديد الفريد لكل عنصر في نموذجك . جداول مصدر البيانات يجب أن تملك عناوين تحديد الأعمدة , أو ModelBuilder سيفسر السطر الأول من البيانات في الجدول على أنه عنوان العمود . كن متأكداً من أن البيانات في الشكل المناسب للاستخدام في ModelBuilder . في حين إمكانية التطبيق , استخدم قوة الـ GIS و Database tools لتنجز Database Joins , Spatial Joins , و Update Joins لتضع البيانات في الجدول المناسب , و في الشكل المطلوب .عند العمل مع حقول التعريف ID , النموذج المدخل المتوقع هو Bentley WaterCAD ID . بعد إنشاء هذه البنود في نموذج Bentley WaterCAD , بإمكانك الحصول على قيم الـ ID المحددة مباشرة من ملف نمذجة Bentley WaterCAD . قبل مزامنة نموذجك , ادخل معرفات الـ Bentley WaterCAD إلى جدول مصدر بياناتك ( كمثال , بتنفيذ ارتباط قواعد البيانات ) .	ملاحظة:•	تحضير بيانات الـ CAD ـــ في النسخة السابقة لـ Bentley WaterCAD , ميزة Polyline-to-Pipe كانت تستخدم لاستيراد بيانات الـ CAD إلى نموذج Bentley WaterCAD . في النسخة 8 , بيانات CAD مستوردة باستخدام ModelBuilder . عند استخدام ModelBuilder لاستيراد البيانات من ملفات الـ CAD إلى نموذجك , سترفق الخلايا في رسوم الـ CAD مع العناصر في Bentley WaterCAD.خلايا الـ CAD المختلفة ستعرف كأنواع عناصر مختلفة و تتقدم كجداول قائمة في مصدر بيانات الـ CAD خاصتك . و ينصح بتصدير AutoCAD .dwg خاصتك أو ملفات Microstation .dgn أولاً كملفات dxf , ثمّ اختر هذه الـ dxf كمصدر لبياناتك في ModelBuilder . مصدر بياناتك لن يحتوي على الأغلب حقل Key/Label و الذي يمكن أن يستخدم للتعريف الفريد لكل عنصر في نموذجك , لذا ModelBuilder سيولد آلياً واحداً لاستخدام الافتراضي "" . الحقل الافتراضي هذا "" هو جمع علامة نوع خلية العناصر ,و نوع شكلها , و التعريف العددي (numeric ID ) الذي يوضح السبب في إنشائه .•	البناء أولاً والمزامنة لاحقاً ـــ ModelBuilder يسمح لك بإنشاء نموذج جديد أو مزامنة نموذج موجود . و هذا يعطيك القابلية لتطوير نموذجك بمراحل متعددة . في المرحلة الأولى , استخدم الاتصال البسيط لبناء نموذجك . ثمّ , في المرحلة اللاحقة , استخدم الاتصال لتحمّل بيانات إضافية إلى نموذجك , مثل نمط الدعم أو بيانات المجموعة .ملاحظة : حين الانتهاء من تشغيل ModelBuilder, يقترح استخدام Network Navigator (مستكشف الشبكة ) لتتعرف على المشاكل الطبوغرافية أو مشاكل الاتصال في نموذجك . كاقتراح , الأنابيب المقترحة لعملية الانفصال التي يمكن تحديدها و من ثمّ تعديلها آلياً من قائمة Batch Split Pipe Tool . ( انظر صندوق حوار Batch Pipe Split ) . انظر Using the Network Navigator لمزيد من المعلومات . الذهاب ما بعد ModelBuilder :ضع في ذهنك أنه هناك طرق مختلفة للحصول على البيانات في نموذجك . ModelBuilder بإمكانه استيراد الحمولات إذا كنت سابقاً قد حددت الحمولات لكل عقدة . و على أية حال , إذا لم تكن هذه المعلومات متوفرة من بيانات الـ GIS , أو إذا كانت بيانات الحمولة غير معتمدة من قبل ModelBuilder ( بيانات العداد , الخ ), استخدام LoadBuilder , هذا المعيار هو أداة متخصصة للحصول على هذه البيانات إلى نموذجك . بالإضافة , مع شكل قاعدة البيانات المفتوحة , Bentley WaterCAD يعطيك دخول لم يسبق له مثيل إلى بيانات نموذجك . أحد مجالات الصعوبة في بناء النموذج من مصادر البيانات الخارجية هو حقيقة أنه إن لم يكن المصدر مبنياً وحده ليدعم تشكيل النمذجة , على الأغلب يحتوي معلومات مفصّلة أكثر بكثير من المطلوب لتشكيل النموذج . هذا فعلي و خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بعدد عناصر الأنابيب . و من الشائع لمصادر البيانات أن تحتوي كل خطوط المساعدة و فروع الهيدرنت . مثل هذه المعلومات لم يكن لها حاجة في معظم تطبيقات تشكيل النموذج و يجب أن تكون مزالة لتحسن زمن تشغيل النموذج , و تخفض حجم الملف , و توفر الكلفة .وللدرس بقية في الملف المرفق


----------



## omar aborwela (4 أبريل 2014)

استخدام ModelBuilder لنقل بيانات موجودةيسمح لك ModelBuilder باستخدام بيانات الـ GIS الموجودة لإنشاء نموذج جديد في Bentley WaterCAD أو تحديث نموذج موجود مسبقاً في Bentley WaterCAD . إن ModelBuilder يدعم مجموعة واسعة من أشكال البيانات , من البيانات البسيطة ( مثل ملفات الشكل ) , حتى البيانات البالغة الدقة (مثل Oracle , و SQL ) , و المزيد. باستخدام ModelBuilder , ترسم الجداول و الحقول المحتوية على مصادر بياناتك لترمز العناصر و تنسبها في نموذج WaterCAD . النتائج هي التي يكونها نموذج Bentley WaterCAD . ModelBuilder يمكن أن يستخدم في أي من برامج WaterCAD V8 XM Edition – المستقل , نمط MicroStation , نمط AutoCAD , أو نمط ArcGIS .ملاحظة : ModelBuilder يسمح لك بإرفاق مدى واسع من البيانات في نموذجك . على أية حال , بعض البيانات من الأنسب استخدامها في نماذج Bentley WaterCAD المتخصصة أكثر . كمثال , يقدم LoadBuilder العديد من الخيارات القوية لدمج الحمولات في نموذجك .ModelBuilder هو أول أداة ستستخدمها عند إنشاء نموذج من بيانات الـ GIS . الخطوات التي ستقوم بها في البداية ستؤثر على سير بقية العمليات . خذ الوقت الآن لتضمن بأن هذه العملية ستتم بسلاسة و بفعالية قدر الإمكان . التحضير لاستخدام ModelBuilder•	تحديد الهدف من النموذج ــــ في كل مرة تقيم الهدف من نموذجك, بإمكانك البدء باتخاذ قراراتك حول تفاصيل النموذج كيف يجب أن يكون. •	احصل على المألوف من بياناتك ـــ ModelBuilder يدعم أنواع عديدة من مصادر البيانات, متضمناً المجدولة و الهندسية . مصادر البيانات المجدولة تتضمن جداول الحسابات , قواعد البيانات , بعض أنواع مصادر البيانات المجدولة المدعومة تتضمن Microsoft Excel , Microsoft Access , و ملفات Fox Pro . مصادر البيانات الهندسية , منظمة داخلياً بالجداول , يتضمن الميزات الهندسية كملفات أنواع الشكل , الحجم , و الموقع . بعض أنواع مصادر البيانات الهندسية المدعومة تتضمن أنواع ملفات الـ CAD و الـ GIS الرئيسية . إذا حصلت على بيانات نموذك من مصدر خارجي . عليك أن تأخذ الوقت الكافي لتلمّ بالبرنامج أو الخطة المحلية . كمثال , مراجعة البيانات المكانية و الوصفية وذلك في بيئة الـ GIS . و هل للعقد معلومات منسقة , و هل للأنابيب عقد بداية و نهاية محددة ؟ إن لم يكن , يجب تقرير الطريقة الأفضل في تحديد اتصال الشبكة .تواصل مع أولئك المشتركين في تطوير الـ GIS لتتعلم المزيد حول جداول الـ GIS و خاصياتها المرتبطة معها , اكتشف الأهداف من أي حقل قد يكون مفيداً , تأكد بأن البيانات ضمن الدقة المقبولة , و حدد الواحدات المرتبطة مع الحقول التي تحتوي على بيانات عددية . مثالياً سيكون هناك جدول بيانات مصدرية واحدة لكل نوع من عناصر Bentley WaterCAD . و ليست الحالة دائماً كذلك , و هناك سيناريوهان محتملان آخران :العديد من الجداول لنوع عنصر وحيد ـــ في هذه الحالة , قد يكون هناك عدة جداول في مصدر البيانات تقابل عنصراً منمذجاً مفرداً من الـ GEMS , المكون , أو المجموعة ., في هذه الحالة كل جدول مصدر بيانات يجب أن يكون قد خطط بشكل فردي إلى نوع جدول Bentley WaterCAD , أو أن تجتمع الجداول في جدول مفرد من البرامج المحلية قبل تشغيل الـ ModelBuilder . جدول واحد يحوي العديد من أنواع العناصر ــ في هذه الحالة , قد تكون المدخلات التي تتطابق مع أنواع بيانات متعددة للـ Bentley WaterCAD في جدول مصدر بيانات واحد . عليك أن تفصل هذه إلى جداول منفردة قبل تشغيل الـ ModelBuilder . الحالة الوحيدة التي عندها يمكن أن يعمل جدول مفرد هي عندما تكون معالم الشكل في الجدول هي الأنواع الفرعية للـ ArcGIS .إذا كنت تعمل مع مصادر بيانات الـ ArcGIS, لاحظ بأن ModelBuilder بإمكانه استخدام فقط geodatabases ,شبكات geometrick , و التغطية في نمط ArcGIS ملاحظة :ModelBuilder يعالج هذه الأنواع الفرعية بقصها كجداول منفصلة عند إعداد التخطيط . لمزيد من المعلومات راجع فقرة الملفات الفرعية .تجهيز بياناتك ــ عند استخدامك للـ ModelBuilder لتحصل على البيانات من مصدر بياناتك إلى نموذجك , ستشارك الصفوف في مصدر بياناتك للعناصر في Bentley WaterCAD . مصدر بياناتك سيحتاج لأن يحتوي على حقل Key/Label و الذي يمكن استعماله في التحديد الفريد لكل عنصر في نموذجك . جداول مصدر البيانات يجب أن تملك عناوين تحديد الأعمدة , أو ModelBuilder سيفسر السطر الأول من البيانات في الجدول على أنه عنوان العمود . كن متأكداً من أن البيانات في الشكل المناسب للاستخدام في ModelBuilder . في حين إمكانية التطبيق , استخدم قوة الـ GIS و Database tools لتنجز Database Joins , Spatial Joins , و Update Joins لتضع البيانات في الجدول المناسب , و في الشكل المطلوب .عند العمل مع حقول التعريف ID , النموذج المدخل المتوقع هو Bentley WaterCAD ID . بعد إنشاء هذه البنود في نموذج Bentley WaterCAD , بإمكانك الحصول على قيم الـ ID المحددة مباشرة من ملف نمذجة Bentley WaterCAD . قبل مزامنة نموذجك , ادخل معرفات الـ Bentley WaterCAD إلى جدول مصدر بياناتك ( كمثال , بتنفيذ ارتباط قواعد البيانات ) .	ملاحظة:•	تحضير بيانات الـ CAD ـــ في النسخة السابقة لـ Bentley WaterCAD , ميزة Polyline-to-Pipe كانت تستخدم لاستيراد بيانات الـ CAD إلى نموذج Bentley WaterCAD . في النسخة 8 , بيانات CAD مستوردة باستخدام ModelBuilder . عند استخدام ModelBuilder لاستيراد البيانات من ملفات الـ CAD إلى نموذجك , سترفق الخلايا في رسوم الـ CAD مع العناصر في Bentley WaterCAD.خلايا الـ CAD المختلفة ستعرف كأنواع عناصر مختلفة و تتقدم كجداول قائمة في مصدر بيانات الـ CAD خاصتك . و ينصح بتصدير AutoCAD .dwg خاصتك أو ملفات Microstation .dgn أولاً كملفات dxf , ثمّ اختر هذه الـ dxf كمصدر لبياناتك في ModelBuilder . مصدر بياناتك لن يحتوي على الأغلب حقل Key/Label و الذي يمكن أن يستخدم للتعريف الفريد لكل عنصر في نموذجك , لذا ModelBuilder سيولد آلياً واحداً لاستخدام الافتراضي "" . الحقل الافتراضي هذا "" هو جمع علامة نوع خلية العناصر ,و نوع شكلها , و التعريف العددي (numeric ID ) الذي يوضح السبب في إنشائه .•	البناء أولاً والمزامنة لاحقاً ـــ ModelBuilder يسمح لك بإنشاء نموذج جديد أو مزامنة نموذج موجود . و هذا يعطيك القابلية لتطوير نموذجك بمراحل متعددة . في المرحلة الأولى , استخدم الاتصال البسيط لبناء نموذجك . ثمّ , في المرحلة اللاحقة , استخدم الاتصال لتحمّل بيانات إضافية إلى نموذجك , مثل نمط الدعم أو بيانات المجموعة .ملاحظة : حين الانتهاء من تشغيل ModelBuilder, يقترح استخدام Network Navigator (مستكشف الشبكة ) لتتعرف على المشاكل الطبوغرافية أو مشاكل الاتصال في نموذجك . كاقتراح , الأنابيب المقترحة لعملية الانفصال التي يمكن تحديدها و من ثمّ تعديلها آلياً من قائمة Batch Split Pipe Tool . ( انظر صندوق حوار Batch Pipe Split ) . انظر Using the Network Navigator لمزيد من المعلومات . الذهاب ما بعد ModelBuilder :ضع في ذهنك أنه هناك طرق مختلفة للحصول على البيانات في نموذجك . ModelBuilder بإمكانه استيراد الحمولات إذا كنت سابقاً قد حددت الحمولات لكل عقدة . و على أية حال , إذا لم تكن هذه المعلومات متوفرة من بيانات الـ GIS , أو إذا كانت بيانات الحمولة غير معتمدة من قبل ModelBuilder ( بيانات العداد , الخ ), استخدام LoadBuilder , هذا المعيار هو أداة متخصصة للحصول على هذه البيانات إلى نموذجك . بالإضافة , مع شكل قاعدة البيانات المفتوحة , Bentley WaterCAD يعطيك دخول لم يسبق له مثيل إلى بيانات نموذجك . أحد مجالات الصعوبة في بناء النموذج من مصادر البيانات الخارجية هو حقيقة أنه إن لم يكن المصدر مبنياً وحده ليدعم تشكيل النمذجة , على الأغلب يحتوي معلومات مفصّلة أكثر بكثير من المطلوب لتشكيل النموذج . هذا فعلي و خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بعدد عناصر الأنابيب . و من الشائع لمصادر البيانات أن تحتوي كل خطوط المساعدة و فروع الهيدرنت . مثل هذه المعلومات لم يكن لها حاجة في معظم تطبيقات تشكيل النموذج و يجب أن تكون مزالة لتحسن زمن تشغيل النموذج , و تخفض حجم الملف , و توفر الكلفة .وللدرس بقية في الملف المرفق


----------



## alih3s (28 نوفمبر 2014)

omar aborwela قال:


> استخدام ModelBuilder لنقل بيانات موجودةيسمح لك ModelBuilder باستخدام بيانات الـ GIS الموجودة لإنشاء نموذج جديد في Bentley WaterCAD أو تحديث نموذج موجود مسبقاً في Bentley WaterCAD . إن ModelBuilder يدعم مجموعة واسعة من أشكال البيانات , من البيانات البسيطة ( مثل ملفات الشكل ) , حتى البيانات البالغة الدقة (مثل Oracle , و SQL ) , و المزيد. باستخدام ModelBuilder , ترسم الجداول و الحقول المحتوية على مصادر بياناتك لترمز العناصر و تنسبها في نموذج WaterCAD . النتائج هي التي يكونها نموذج Bentley WaterCAD . ModelBuilder يمكن أن يستخدم في أي من برامج WaterCAD V8 XM Edition – المستقل , نمط MicroStation , نمط AutoCAD , أو نمط ArcGIS .ملاحظة : ModelBuilder يسمح لك بإرفاق مدى واسع من البيانات في نموذجك . على أية حال , بعض البيانات من الأنسب استخدامها في نماذج Bentley WaterCAD المتخصصة أكثر . كمثال , يقدم LoadBuilder العديد من الخيارات القوية لدمج الحمولات في نموذجك .ModelBuilder هو أول أداة ستستخدمها عند إنشاء نموذج من بيانات الـ GIS . الخطوات التي ستقوم بها في البداية ستؤثر على سير بقية العمليات . خذ الوقت الآن لتضمن بأن هذه العملية ستتم بسلاسة و بفعالية قدر الإمكان . التحضير لاستخدام ModelBuilder• تحديد الهدف من النموذج ــــ في كل مرة تقيم الهدف من نموذجك, بإمكانك البدء باتخاذ قراراتك حول تفاصيل النموذج كيف يجب أن يكون. • احصل على المألوف من بياناتك ـــ ModelBuilder يدعم أنواع عديدة من مصادر البيانات, متضمناً المجدولة و الهندسية . مصادر البيانات المجدولة تتضمن جداول الحسابات , قواعد البيانات , بعض أنواع مصادر البيانات المجدولة المدعومة تتضمن Microsoft Excel , Microsoft Access , و ملفات Fox Pro . مصادر البيانات الهندسية , منظمة داخلياً بالجداول , يتضمن الميزات الهندسية كملفات أنواع الشكل , الحجم , و الموقع . بعض أنواع مصادر البيانات الهندسية المدعومة تتضمن أنواع ملفات الـ CAD و الـ GIS الرئيسية . إذا حصلت على بيانات نموذك من مصدر خارجي . عليك أن تأخذ الوقت الكافي لتلمّ بالبرنامج أو الخطة المحلية . كمثال , مراجعة البيانات المكانية و الوصفية وذلك في بيئة الـ GIS . و هل للعقد معلومات منسقة , و هل للأنابيب عقد بداية و نهاية محددة ؟ إن لم يكن , يجب تقرير الطريقة الأفضل في تحديد اتصال الشبكة .تواصل مع أولئك المشتركين في تطوير الـ GIS لتتعلم المزيد حول جداول الـ GIS و خاصياتها المرتبطة معها , اكتشف الأهداف من أي حقل قد يكون مفيداً , تأكد بأن البيانات ضمن الدقة المقبولة , و حدد الواحدات المرتبطة مع الحقول التي تحتوي على بيانات عددية . مثالياً سيكون هناك جدول بيانات مصدرية واحدة لكل نوع من عناصر Bentley WaterCAD . و ليست الحالة دائماً كذلك , و هناك سيناريوهان محتملان آخران :العديد من الجداول لنوع عنصر وحيد ـــ في هذه الحالة , قد يكون هناك عدة جداول في مصدر البيانات تقابل عنصراً منمذجاً مفرداً من الـ GEMS , المكون , أو المجموعة ., في هذه الحالة كل جدول مصدر بيانات يجب أن يكون قد خطط بشكل فردي إلى نوع جدول Bentley WaterCAD , أو أن تجتمع الجداول في جدول مفرد من البرامج المحلية قبل تشغيل الـ ModelBuilder . جدول واحد يحوي العديد من أنواع العناصر ــ في هذه الحالة , قد تكون المدخلات التي تتطابق مع أنواع بيانات متعددة للـ Bentley WaterCAD في جدول مصدر بيانات واحد . عليك أن تفصل هذه إلى جداول منفردة قبل تشغيل الـ ModelBuilder . الحالة الوحيدة التي عندها يمكن أن يعمل جدول مفرد هي عندما تكون معالم الشكل في الجدول هي الأنواع الفرعية للـ ArcGIS .إذا كنت تعمل مع مصادر بيانات الـ ArcGIS, لاحظ بأن ModelBuilder بإمكانه استخدام فقط geodatabases ,شبكات geometrick , و التغطية في نمط ArcGIS ملاحظة :ModelBuilder يعالج هذه الأنواع الفرعية بقصها كجداول منفصلة عند إعداد التخطيط . لمزيد من المعلومات راجع فقرة الملفات الفرعية .تجهيز بياناتك ــ عند استخدامك للـ ModelBuilder لتحصل على البيانات من مصدر بياناتك إلى نموذجك , ستشارك الصفوف في مصدر بياناتك للعناصر في Bentley WaterCAD . مصدر بياناتك سيحتاج لأن يحتوي على حقل Key/Label و الذي يمكن استعماله في التحديد الفريد لكل عنصر في نموذجك . جداول مصدر البيانات يجب أن تملك عناوين تحديد الأعمدة , أو ModelBuilder سيفسر السطر الأول من البيانات في الجدول على أنه عنوان العمود . كن متأكداً من أن البيانات في الشكل المناسب للاستخدام في ModelBuilder . في حين إمكانية التطبيق , استخدم قوة الـ GIS و Database tools لتنجز Database Joins , Spatial Joins , و Update Joins لتضع البيانات في الجدول المناسب , و في الشكل المطلوب .عند العمل مع حقول التعريف ID , النموذج المدخل المتوقع هو Bentley WaterCAD ID . بعد إنشاء هذه البنود في نموذج Bentley WaterCAD , بإمكانك الحصول على قيم الـ ID المحددة مباشرة من ملف نمذجة Bentley WaterCAD . قبل مزامنة نموذجك , ادخل معرفات الـ Bentley WaterCAD إلى جدول مصدر بياناتك ( كمثال , بتنفيذ ارتباط قواعد البيانات ) . ملاحظة:• تحضير بيانات الـ CAD ـــ في النسخة السابقة لـ Bentley WaterCAD , ميزة Polyline-to-Pipe كانت تستخدم لاستيراد بيانات الـ CAD إلى نموذج Bentley WaterCAD . في النسخة 8 , بيانات CAD مستوردة باستخدام ModelBuilder . عند استخدام ModelBuilder لاستيراد البيانات من ملفات الـ CAD إلى نموذجك , سترفق الخلايا في رسوم الـ CAD مع العناصر في Bentley WaterCAD.خلايا الـ CAD المختلفة ستعرف كأنواع عناصر مختلفة و تتقدم كجداول قائمة في مصدر بيانات الـ CAD خاصتك . و ينصح بتصدير AutoCAD .dwg خاصتك أو ملفات Microstation .dgn أولاً كملفات dxf , ثمّ اختر هذه الـ dxf كمصدر لبياناتك في ModelBuilder . مصدر بياناتك لن يحتوي على الأغلب حقل Key/Label و الذي يمكن أن يستخدم للتعريف الفريد لكل عنصر في نموذجك , لذا ModelBuilder سيولد آلياً واحداً لاستخدام الافتراضي "" . الحقل الافتراضي هذا "" هو جمع علامة نوع خلية العناصر ,و نوع شكلها , و التعريف العددي (numeric ID ) الذي يوضح السبب في إنشائه .• البناء أولاً والمزامنة لاحقاً ـــ ModelBuilder يسمح لك بإنشاء نموذج جديد أو مزامنة نموذج موجود . و هذا يعطيك القابلية لتطوير نموذجك بمراحل متعددة . في المرحلة الأولى , استخدم الاتصال البسيط لبناء نموذجك . ثمّ , في المرحلة اللاحقة , استخدم الاتصال لتحمّل بيانات إضافية إلى نموذجك , مثل نمط الدعم أو بيانات المجموعة .ملاحظة : حين الانتهاء من تشغيل ModelBuilder, يقترح استخدام Network Navigator (مستكشف الشبكة ) لتتعرف على المشاكل الطبوغرافية أو مشاكل الاتصال في نموذجك . كاقتراح , الأنابيب المقترحة لعملية الانفصال التي يمكن تحديدها و من ثمّ تعديلها آلياً من قائمة Batch Split Pipe Tool . ( انظر صندوق حوار Batch Pipe Split ) . انظر Using the Network Navigator لمزيد من المعلومات . الذهاب ما بعد ModelBuilder :ضع في ذهنك أنه هناك طرق مختلفة للحصول على البيانات في نموذجك . ModelBuilder بإمكانه استيراد الحمولات إذا كنت سابقاً قد حددت الحمولات لكل عقدة . و على أية حال , إذا لم تكن هذه المعلومات متوفرة من بيانات الـ GIS , أو إذا كانت بيانات الحمولة غير معتمدة من قبل ModelBuilder ( بيانات العداد , الخ ), استخدام LoadBuilder , هذا المعيار هو أداة متخصصة للحصول على هذه البيانات إلى نموذجك . بالإضافة , مع شكل قاعدة البيانات المفتوحة , Bentley WaterCAD يعطيك دخول لم يسبق له مثيل إلى بيانات نموذجك . أحد مجالات الصعوبة في بناء النموذج من مصادر البيانات الخارجية هو حقيقة أنه إن لم يكن المصدر مبنياً وحده ليدعم تشكيل النمذجة , على الأغلب يحتوي معلومات مفصّلة أكثر بكثير من المطلوب لتشكيل النموذج . هذا فعلي و خصوصاً فيما يتعلق بعدد عناصر الأنابيب . و من الشائع لمصادر البيانات أن تحتوي كل خطوط المساعدة و فروع الهيدرنت . مثل هذه المعلومات لم يكن لها حاجة في معظم تطبيقات تشكيل النموذج و يجب أن تكون مزالة لتحسن زمن تشغيل النموذج , و تخفض حجم الملف , و توفر الكلفة .وللدرس بقية في الملف المرفق


هو بيعمل اختبار يا باشمهندس ماله و مال الكلام دا
المفروض يعمل الخطوات دي لو بيبدأ المعايرة لمشروع قائم و اراد اختبار كفائته بعد مرور سنين من التشغيل
فبالتالي االخطوات دي نااقصة كتيير و اداة االمعايرة بتشغلها من darwin calibrator
عالعموم دا فيديو للهيدرو تيست
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hydrotest+for+pipes


----------

